# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مباحث و مقالات فراگیر مهندسی نرم افزار > سوال: موضوع پایان نامه ارشد

## monirprogram

سلام دوستان گرامی
من دانشجوی ارشد نرم افزار هستم. و زمان انتخاب موضوع پایان نامه ام اومده، به نظر شما اگر بخوام روی موضوعی کار کنم که هم آینده کاری برام داشته باشه و هم برای مصاحبه دکترا موضوع قوی باشه، چه چیزی ارزش کار بیشتر رو داره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟

----------


## cups_of_java

بستگی به درس هایی که پاس کردید و استادی که انتخاب می کنید و توانایی های استاد های کادرتون بر میگرده.
می تونه از موضوعات 
Data Mining
Big Data
Web Mining
Semantic Web
Software Methodology Engineering و...
باشه

----------


## monirprogram

مرسی از جوابی که دادی. میتونم یه خواهشی کنم، اگر امکان داره موضوعاتی که میزارید رو یکم توضیح بدین که چرا اینها رو گفتید. در مورد مواردی که گفتین یه چیزایی میدونم، اما Big Data مربوط به چی میشه؟؟؟؟؟
بعد اینکه من خیلی از الگوریتمهای بهینه سازی خوشم میاد. آیا موضوع جالبی برای کار ارشد هست؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ یا اینکه اگر روی دیتابیس کار کنم، برای مصاحبه دکترای نرم افزار مشکل برام پیش میاد؟؟ چون جزو درسهای امتحانی نیست.
و اگر چیز دیگه ای هم به ذهنتون میرسه، بهم بگید. ممنون بچه ها

----------


## kebriya

big data مربوط به پایگاه داده میشه. دوست عزیز دانشجوی کدوم دانشگاه هستین؟ راستش منم بابل زندگی می کنم و واسه پایان نامه دنبال یه موضوعی می گردم که هم خوب باشه هم کسی باشه که اگه به مشکل برخوردم بتونم ازش کمک بگیرم. اگه موضوع تون مشخص شد به منم بگین که اگه در یک راستا بود به هم کمک کنیم

----------


## monirprogram

بچه ها، میشه نظراتتون رو تعلام کنید. چند وقت دیگه ترم شروع میشه و باید بتونم تصمیم درستی در مورد موضوع بگیرم. kebriya میشه بپرسم شما میخوای راجع به چه موضوعی کار کنی؟

----------


## kebriya

من خیلی دوست دارم در مورد map-reduce کار کنم. اما میگن هر دانشگاهی زیرساختش رو نداره. از الگوریتم موازی هم خوشم میاد ولی در این زمینه موضوع خاصی ندارم

----------


## monirprogram

بچه ها نظرتون در مورد طراحی یک OCR چیه؟ آینده اش و دکترا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## monirprogram

یه استاد خیلی خوب پیدا کردم که میگه یا داده کاوی یا تشخیص دستخط. به نظرتون کدومش و چرا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## monirprogram

بچه ها، از کمک و هم فکری شما بی نهایت تشکر میکنم!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!

----------


## cups_of_java

موضوعت رو طوری انتخاب کن که استاد راهنمات بتونه مسلط پشتیبانیت کنه. اصن فک نکن خودت قرار همه کار بکنی... در غیر این صورت نا خدا گاه تو مسیر و دفاع نهایی اذیت میشی

----------


## samira1366

سلام. این لینک به شما کمک میکند
*
ورود*

----------

